# Tesla Model S Hits the Roads With Great Success!!!



## GHook93 (Feb 12, 2013)

11,000 orders that put a $5K deposit down. 5K cars delivered with 6K more to go! The electric car is the future and this is the start!




> Quick Spin: 2013 Tesla Model S | Fox News
> The battery-powered Tesla Model S is officially on the road, thanks in part to the aforementioned Department of Energy loan, but also the backing of many private investors  some of whom are named Brin and Page. Google it if you dont know what Im talking about.
> 
> The first customer cars are in the hands of their very patient depositors, and one or two cars are being built and shipped each day, a rate that will accelerate as production ramps up through the end of the year. By then, Tesla expects to have delivered 5,000 vehicles, which wont even fill half of the 11,000 orders currently on its books.  In other words, its off to a pretty good start.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Feb 12, 2013)

Why are you so excited about it? The car or do you know someone....


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 12, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> 11,000 orders that put a $5K deposit down. 5K cars delivered with 6K more to go! The electric car is the future and this is the start!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm.....I think you were reading some wrong information according to this article here. 

Tesla CEO accuses New York Times of printing 'fake' car review

SNIP:

However, after driving just 68 miles, Broder reported that the battery had already lost 85 miles of range. He wrote that he then turned the heat down to conserve energy and set the cruise control at 54 mph on a stretch of road where the speed limit is 65 mph.

Suffering from freezing feet and knuckles turning white from the cold, Broder took what he describes as a short break in Manhattan, and set off again with 79 miles of charge left, with the Milford station 73 miles away.

Despite the fact that the car had turned off the heater completely and was telling him to "recharge now" miles before he reached the station, he made it, and plugged in the car for nearly an hour, receiving 185 miles of range in return. He does not say what the temperature was at this point, or whether or not the computer indicated that a complete charge had been achieved.

But Musk says Broders account was less than accurate.
*
Read more*: Tesla CEO accuses New York Times of printing 'fake' car review | Fox News

Now my friend, if you want to see the car I could find myself driving behind the wheel of, it is all right here. T*he Alfa-Romeo 4C is coming soon. Woot*** 
*


----------



## Desperado (Feb 12, 2013)

In the past week, I have seen three Tesla cars on the road.  2 of the Model S's and 1 Roadster. Have to say the Model S is a great looking car.


----------



## spletkos (Mar 2, 2013)

Great car...


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 2, 2013)

It's a PC car for the wealthy.........


----------



## Desperado (Mar 2, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> It's a PC car for the wealthy.........



Which would make the Bugatti Veyron EB 16.4
a very non PC for the very wealthy


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 2, 2013)

Saw one at the university about two weeks ago. They are a nice looking vehicle.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 2, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> 11,000 orders that put a $5K deposit down. 5K cars delivered with 6K more to go! The electric car is the future and this is the start!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The electric car has been around for over a century, when are progressives going to start looking at new technology instead of getting excited about old technology?


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 3, 2013)

Progressives always think that any change is progress.

Even when they are progressing in the wrong direction.........


----------



## KissMy (Apr 1, 2013)

(Reuters) - Electric-car maker Tesla says first-quarter was profitable

"Electric-car maker Tesla Motors Inc said it expects to report a first-quarter profit on both a net and adjusted basis following stronger-than-expected sales of its Model S sedan, sending its shares soaring more than 19 percent in early trading on Monday. Model S sales exceeded 4,750 units in the quarter, higher than the 4,500 Tesla had forecast, the company said on Monday."

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgKWPdJWuBQ"]Elon Musk: The mind behind Tesla, SpaceX, SolarCity[/ame]


----------



## RGR (Apr 1, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> 11,000 orders that put a $5K deposit down. 5K cars delivered with 6K more to go! The electric car is the future and this is the start!



The electric car is the future, but it is already here, has been for a few years now. And they aren't as pricey as a Tesla, nor as range limited.


----------



## Politico (Apr 2, 2013)

Rich mans toy.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 2, 2013)

Politico said:


> Rich mans toy.





RGR said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > 11,000 orders that put a $5K deposit down. 5K cars delivered with 6K more to go! The electric car is the future and this is the start!
> ...



Why do people always need reminding about the first cell phones and computers. Both were "rich man's toys," both were said they were never be affordable to the general public and both were around a long time before they were made affordable and mainstream. Now look were the cell phone and computer have come! Remember both the first cell phones and computers was 1000 fold more expensive then they are now!


----------



## RGR (Apr 2, 2013)

Politico said:


> Rich mans toy.



Middle class mans commute.


----------



## Politico (Apr 3, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Why do people always need reminding about the first cell phones and computers. Both were "rich man's toys," both were said they were never be affordable to the general public and both were around a long time before they were made affordable and mainstream.



Umm it has nothing to do with mainstream or afforability. If one came along that could meet the public's needs they would sell millions of them.


----------



## idb (Apr 3, 2013)

Desperado said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > It's a PC car for the wealthy.........
> ...



I'm waiting for them to start hitting the second-hand market.....


----------



## KissMy (Apr 3, 2013)

idb said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Putting tires on that used car will cost you more than buying a whole new electric car.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 3, 2013)

Politico said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people always need reminding about the first cell phones and computers. Both were "rich man's toys," both were said they were never be affordable to the general public and both were around a long time before they were made affordable and mainstream.
> ...



It does matter. The first computers took up an entire room. I believe it was like that for a few decades. They were ubber expensive, inefficient, uneffective and were not available to the general public. Technology got better and we have most households have at least one computer. 

Eventually the same thing with happen with the electric car.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 3, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> 11,000 orders that put a $5K deposit down. 5K cars delivered with 6K more to go! The electric car is the future and this is the start!



The first owner declared "I can't wait to take this baby around the block - then charge it for 8 hours and take it around the block again."


----------



## Politico (Apr 3, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > It does matter. The first computers took up an entire room. I believe it was like that for a few decades. They were ubber expensive, inefficient, uneffective and were not available to the general public. Technology got better and we have most households have at least one computer.
> ...


----------



## RGR (Apr 3, 2013)

Politico said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people always need reminding about the first cell phones and computers. Both were "rich man's toys," both were said they were never be affordable to the general public and both were around a long time before they were made affordable and mainstream.
> ...



So they meet 75% of the public's needs, but the public isn't comfortable with them, and only buys thousands a month (between the Volt, C-Max, Leaf, etc etc).

But things are changing, and that is good.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 4, 2013)

Oil is failing to deliver more energy to the consumer or economy. Increased production is outstripped by decreasing oil energy returned on energy invested resulting in decreasing net oil energy. We also have increased demand from developing countries & population growth. The result has been a 40 year decline in oil energy per capita & now declining total oil energy output. The only way to grow energy & the economy is to get it from other sources. Net oil energy is falling & oil is failing us. We will have to adapt to maintain our lifestyle or grow.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## KissMy (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## KissMy (May 9, 2013)

Tesla Motors (TSLA) shares have nearly tripled in the last 6 months. Tesla reported better-than-expected first quarter earnings of $15 million, or 12 cents per share, as revenue climbed to $561.8 million. The company topped Wall Street estimates on both the top and bottom line in the first quarter, as well as surpassing its own guidance for vehicles delivered.

When you buy a Tesla you get lifetime battery warranty, lifetime free recharging on a network superchargers, free better loaner car valet to your location for warranty or service work. This will save you save $40k+ on gas alone.


----------



## Desperado (May 9, 2013)

Tesla makes a good car.  The problem is when you go on road trips.
Still takes too long to charge the battery to make it practical, and the range for one charge is still not enough to get from Miami to Orlando.  
Back to the drawing board
Your Questions Answered | Tesla Motors


----------



## KissMy (May 9, 2013)

Desperado said:


> Tesla makes a good car.  The problem is when you go on road trips.
> Still takes too long to charge the battery to make it practical, and the range for one charge is still not enough to get from Miami to Orlando.
> Back to the drawing board
> Your Questions Answered | Tesla Motors



25 minute charge every 150 miles. It's only 235 miles from Miami to Orlando so 1 pit stop is normal. You will stop in 2-1/2 hours or 150 miles to eat, drink or piss so why not charge up the car for free? Burning natural gas at a power plant to make electricity to charge the Tesla is far more efficient than burning natural gas in your car to go the same distance. Same with coal & other forms of energy.


----------



## Underhill (May 9, 2013)

RGR said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



I don't know why people continue to put the Volt in the same category.   It just isn't.   It's a hybrid.  An extremely efficient hybrid that may not require a whole lot of fuel, but it is a hybrid.


----------



## GHook93 (May 9, 2013)

Desperado said:


> Tesla makes a good car.  The problem is when you go on road trips.
> Still takes too long to charge the battery to make it practical, and the range for one charge is still not enough to get from Miami to Orlando.
> Back to the drawing board
> Your Questions Answered | Tesla Motors



Somewhat, but not quite. Top line is 300 miles at 55 mph, so say they over-estimate it at 250 miles. A 13 gallon car at 20 mpg = 260. So that is in line with gas cars. Of course the refueling is the issue. 1 hour and 6 minutes is a long time to recharge for most (not when you park your car at home though. 

Again it's first generation. Wait for the breakthrough. I see this happening:
2nd Generation:
(1) More affordable, but not mainstream at $35k-$50K.
(2) Greater Range: 350-375 mpg
(3) Quicker Refuel: 30 mins
(4) Electric fuel stations at many gas stations.


3rd Generation (break through)
(1) Mainstream price ($15K Low end - $50K Luxury)
(2) Greater range (400-500 mpg, with larger cars with less range)
(3) Rapid Refill at "Energy Stations" (5-10 mins)
(4) Energy stations pop up selling both gas and energy.


----------



## RGR (May 9, 2013)

Underhill said:


> RGR said:
> 
> 
> > But things are changing, and that is good.
> ...



Cool. It is a hybrid. Which I can use like an EV for a month. And then like a normal car for a trip cross country. Sounds like the best of both worlds to me. Long live hybrids!


----------



## Desperado (May 9, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Tesla makes a good car.  The problem is when you go on road trips.
> ...



Refueling is a major issue on Road Trips.  Once they have that problem solved and a recharge takes the same amount of time to refuel you car they have over come a major obstacle. I just think that is going to take quite a while.  In the mean time, electric cars are confined for use in  the city and on golf courses.


----------



## Underhill (May 9, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Tesla makes a good car.  The problem is when you go on road trips.
> ...



Quicker refuel isn't likely.  

One huge problem is that even with the fast charger we have today, they are very hard on the batteries.    So you wouldn't want to use the quick charger unless you have to.


But in a country where most families own more than one car, what is wrong with having an electric commuter and use the other car for trips?


----------



## GHook93 (May 9, 2013)

Desperado said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



Price is an issue also. You could solve refueling and range, but if price doesn't come down it will be an issue.  However, the Model S is a step in the RIGHT direction. When the Model X comes out, the revolution will be in full effect. Call that Gen 2. I heard the Ford all electric is amazing. The Leaf II will be work on many of the kinks. Hopefully the Volvo drops the gas engine and goes all electric. Serving two gods turned out to be too much an issue. Chrysler is rolling out one. BMW, Audi, Toyota, Mitsubshi etc are all rolling on ones. Within 10 years all new cars will be electric!


----------



## Underhill (May 9, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



I am no luddite.   I love technology and have been supportive of electric technology.   But I sure as hell hope you are wrong.

I'm not terribly worried about it.   Switching to all electric new models is not going to happen in 20 years, say nothing about 10.   We have zero infrastructure for it, and there are still way too many Americans not in a position to use electrics.    

I suspect electrics will stick around as a nitch.   Maybe 5% of sales in 10 years for those willing to live with them for commuting.   Maybe 10 or 15% in 25 years.  

Hybrids I see being the true future.   If someone can design and build a Volt style car that could be priced more in line with the Prius, we would see them fly off lots all over the country.


----------



## idb (May 9, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Tesla makes a good car.  The problem is when you go on road trips.
> ...



I remember reading a proposal a while back for an industry standard system where you pull into a service station and your batteries get swapped out for some charged units.
Seems too simple really.


----------



## Politico (May 10, 2013)

That would so problematic it is not practical.


----------



## KissMy (May 10, 2013)

Politico said:


> That would so problematic it is not practical.



Battery exchange is very practical. It is also possible to make more powerful, reliable, smaller, lighter batteries that fully recharge in 5 minutes.


----------



## Desperado (May 10, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > That would so problematic it is not practical.
> ...



Really think so?
That would call for all the car companies to come up with a "one size fits" all battery size and configuration. You think the same battery that is used in a Tesla can be used in a Leaf?  Not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## GHook93 (May 10, 2013)

Underhill said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



What did they say a few decades ago about the cheap oil we are pulling out of the ground today? They knew where it was, but it was too expensive and hard to pull out of the ground with that times technology. Times changed and technology made pulling that oil out of the ground cheap and efficient. 

Same thing will happen for the electric car. They have limited range today, refueling takes too much time and the cost of the car is astronomical. Like mining method technology will change that. Expect 300-400+ mpc and 5-10 min refueling stations within the next 10 years.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Battery exchange is very practical. It is also possible to make more powerful, reliable, smaller, lighter batteries that fully recharge in 5 minutes.



This is why you guys have no credibility.

Nanoball technology is purely theoretical. IF it pans out it will change battery technology, but that is a dozen years offf - IF EVER. Yet here you are, promoting the fantasy that this is a current and usable technology.


----------



## KissMy (May 10, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Battery exchange is very practical. It is also possible to make more powerful, reliable, smaller, lighter batteries that fully recharge in 5 minutes.
> ...



You have zero credibility. I never promoted it as current usable technology. It is not purely theoretical because demonstration batteries have been built & tested.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2013)

KissMy said:


> You have zero credibility. I never promoted it as current usable technology. It is not purely theoretical because demonstration batteries have been built & tested.



Look dude, I'm in IT - I watch nanoball pretty closely - because IF it pans out, it will revolutionize the world of portable electronics. No longer will low performance devices to save power be the norm. I WANT this to work, I have a vested interest.

SO when you claimed "It is also possible to make more powerful, reliable, smaller, lighter batteries that fully recharge in 5 minutes,"  you got called on your lie.

No, it is NOT possible to make these. Someday it may be - but your claim is utterly false.

And this is why your types have zero credibility.


----------



## KissMy (May 14, 2013)

Tesla closed Monday at $87.80 up 351% in the last 6 months.


----------



## KissMy (May 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > You have zero credibility. I never promoted it as current usable technology. It is not purely theoretical because demonstration batteries have been built & tested.
> ...



You are the liar. It is possible to make that battery because they have already made & tested one. This is why you have no credibility.

The battery is not yet economically feasible but it is possible to make. You have been nailed on another lie.

Phys.org: Nanoball Batteries Could Charge Electric Cars in 5 Minutes - "To demonstrate the technology, the researchers fabricated a small battery that could be fully charged or discharged in 10 to 20 seconds, which would otherwise have taken six minutes. The scientists' tests showed that the new material degrades less than other battery materials after repeated charges and discharges."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 14, 2013)

KissMy said:


> You are the liar. It is possible to make that battery because they have already made & tested one. This is why you have no credibility.
> 
> The battery is not yet economically feasible but it is possible to make. You have been nailed on another lie.
> 
> Phys.org: Nanoball Batteries Could Charge Electric Cars in 5 Minutes - "To demonstrate the technology, the researchers fabricated a small battery that could be fully charged or discharged in 10 to 20 seconds, which would otherwise have taken six minutes. The scientists' tests showed that the new material degrades less than other battery materials after repeated charges and discharges."



So, your defense is that you're not lying, you're just too stupid to grasp the idea of "conceptual prototype?"

Fair enough.


----------



## idb (May 14, 2013)

Politico said:


> That would so problematic it is not practical.



Oh well, we should just give up on that idea then.
Sheesh!


----------



## Old Rocks (May 14, 2013)

Underhill said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



There are a number of charging stations in Portland, Oregon. And many more around the state. 

Office of Innovative Partnerships and Alternative Funding Oregon's EV Charging Stations


----------



## Old Rocks (May 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > You are the liar. It is possible to make that battery because they have already made & tested one. This is why you have no credibility.
> ...



Every concept in the world starts out as a conceptual prototype. I was long an adult with the 'conceptual prototype' of what we are using to communicate with was built.


----------



## KissMy (May 22, 2013)

Tesla stock (TSLA) was $25 a few months ago. Their stock just hit $97 this week. That is nearly a 400% increase. Tesla just became the first company to pay back all their government DOE loan.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 22, 2013)

Yep. Paid back a 485 million loan 9 years ahead of schedule. We taxpayers definately got good return on that money.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 22, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > 11,000 orders that put a $5K deposit down. 5K cars delivered with 6K more to go! The electric car is the future and this is the start!
> ...



New technology can make old technology work. Understand?


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 22, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Rich mans toy.
> ...



Yep,

Tech sometimes advances and becomes cheaper. The electric car could easily become the thing that over comes the gasoline engine.


----------

